# Velocity Systems ?



## Kraut783 (May 14, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with their stuff?

Military Body Armor Accessories Online - Velocity Systems

Looking at one of their chest rigs for work.

(Trying to change my ACU TAG rig to dark or black was a failure)


----------



## Teufel (May 14, 2017)

Some of my guys tested their stuff. They liked it.


----------



## 104TN (May 14, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Anyone have any experience with their stuff?
> 
> Military Body Armor Accessories Online - Velocity Systems
> 
> ...



What are you leaning towards? 

I've got their Hybrid Chest Rig in both 7.62 and 5.56 (plus one of the original Mayflower R&C versions of the same).


----------



## Kraut783 (May 14, 2017)

Was looking at the LE/Active Shooter Chest Rig

Buy LE/Active Shooter Chest Rig Online

Or maybe the UW  Gen IV

Buy UW Chest Rig Gen IV Online


----------



## Kraut783 (May 14, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Some of my guys tested their stuff. They liked it.



Thanks Teufel....glad someone in the community has played with it.


----------



## 104TN (May 15, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Was looking at the LE/Active Shooter Chest Rig
> 
> Buy LE/Active Shooter Chest Rig Online
> 
> ...



The quality you'll get with Velocity Systems gear is great. What I don't particularly like is the lack of flexibility with most of their line-up when it comes to pouch and magazine configuration (ex. I have three chest rigs instead of what'd ideally be two). 

If I was buying new from the Velocity right now I'd check out their "Pusher" rig which comes with 5.56, 7.62x51, and 7.62x39 inserts, or Spiritus Systems' Micro Fight Chest Rig System (which also accepts inserts). Both options can be attached to a plate carrier using SwiftClips/QASMs.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 15, 2017)

thanks 104TN...I like the inserts idea


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 25, 2017)

The first rig you posted is EXACTLY what I would want in a chest rig (If I wore a chest rig)


----------



## Kraut783 (May 25, 2017)

Yep, it's the top runner right now, in my long decision process.


----------



## 256 (Jan 22, 2018)

I’ve been running the Velocity Systems PC with the Haliey Strategic 4 M4/3 pistol mag, also has two admin pouches. It’s great for me as a sniper because I can unclip the whole rig, lay in the prone comfortablely, and still have plates on. I just throw the whole rig in my deployment bag.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 30, 2019)

I know this is an old thread....but finally got around to figuring out what I wanted/needed with our current load out.  Went with the Haley Strategic D3CRM micro (5.56) with a multi mission hanger pack, like the below but in all black.


----------



## Jagged552 (Dec 18, 2019)

How's that set up working out? I run the Gen IV and a smaller placard version, with the swift-clip kit, on my plate carrier for my mission needs. Been debating on switching however...


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 18, 2019)

I just received my Velocity Scarab. Still waiting on my Esstac pouches to finish it all off. I also use the HS Micro Chest Rig. Haven't found a hanger that I like. Currently use the HS, but I'm not a fan of the zipper location. Haven't taken it out on mission yet. I'm coming from an Advanced Slickster from Ferro/ReFactor.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 18, 2019)

Jagged552 said:


> How's that set up working out? I run the Gen IV and a smaller placard version, with the swift-clip kit, on my plate carrier for my mission needs. Been debating on switching however...



For me it works great, it's just what I need, not too much and not too little. Sits well on my issued angel armor Rise 2.0. It would not work well with my older plate only carrier.


----------



## Jagged552 (Dec 19, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> I just received my Velocity Scarab. Still waiting on my Esstac pouches to finish it all off. I also use the HS Micro Chest Rig. Haven't found a hanger that I like. Currently use the HS, but I'm not a fan of the zipper location. Haven't taken it out on mission yet. I'm coming from an Advanced Slickster from Ferro/ReFactor.


I have been on the fence to upgrade my Velocity APC to a Scarab or ReFactor's Advanced Slickster- What was your motivation to switch to the Scarab? The rear zip panel looks fantastic and is what has been making the Scarab an attractive choice for me.


----------



## Jagged552 (Dec 19, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> For me it works great, it's just what I need, not too much and not too little. Sits well on my issued angel armor Rise 2.0. It would not work well with my older plate only carrier.


Yes, some rigs just sit odd on plates haha. Thanks for the feedback, I do like that the main compartment pouch looks roomy enough for various med supplies/instruments I use. I'll have to check one out more thoroughly when I get a chance.


----------

